# HQ

## Denis.Sergeevitch

!
 ,     -       -      .             ,    **,  HQ           "---------",          ,    ,       "--",      ?
      - ... .

,   .

----------


## abakumovmaxim

,

----------


## .

*abakumovmaxim*,    ,      -    :Smilie:

----------


## abakumovmaxim

> *abakumovmaxim*,    ,      -


    ,           . , - , -    ..  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


 ?   ?              :Wink:

----------


## Denis.Sergeevitch

, ))

----------


## abakumovmaxim

> ?   ?


  :Wink:

----------


## .

*abakumovmaxim*,        :Smilie:

----------


## Denis.Sergeevitch

> 


       ,   :Wink:

----------


## abakumovmaxim

:   -    :Wink:

----------


## Denis.Sergeevitch

"__ ",    :Wink:

----------

